# New SCI world record from Iowa



## wasp (Dec 6, 2006)

Just wondering if any one has seen this . This deer scored 235 and netted 223 taken in Sperry Iowa , The buck on the truck next to it scores 201 , now I got all of this from the E-mail I recived , just checking to see if yall have heard of it .


----------



## Greg Tench (Dec 6, 2006)

Holy Smoke !!!!!!!! GOOD LORD, WHAT A BUCK !!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 6, 2006)

If it's SCI:

It was taken in a high fence.

It must have cost a fortune to shoot!

Incredible animal regardless of the fence


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 6, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken that deer was taken in Al and a few other states over the years.


----------



## Postal Buck (Dec 7, 2006)

*QUICK ...CALL 911...I'VE PASSED-OUT...*

WOW-O-WOW JUST KIDDING , EXCUSE ME WHILE I GET MYSELF TOGETHER .... GREAT BUCK OF A LIFE TIME!!!! GOD DEFINATELY SMILLED ON YOU MEN ON THIS DAY !!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 7, 2006)

Thems two fine Bucks.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 7, 2006)

Both would a been good uns next year.


----------



## ncrowe83 (Dec 7, 2006)

This monster buck was killed at timber ghost ranch in Sperry, Iowa. Check out their website and i believe you should be able to find the pic of the buck. if not it is at least worth looking at the number of huge buck that come from this place.


----------



## BDAWG (Dec 7, 2006)

I cant be for sure but if that was my buck i was holding i would of been smiling a lot bigger that that!


----------



## t k (Dec 7, 2006)

8,500 to 11,000 for a trophy hunt depending on the time of year according to thier website.maybe I could afford thier trophy button buck hunt.incredible deer anyway.


----------



## brian chambers (Dec 7, 2006)

them air deer is mighty big


----------



## fish30523 (Dec 8, 2006)

I can't even afford to send them an email


----------

